# Too scared to cross bridges



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't blame her, really. LOL. I am TERRIFIED of bridges myself. Even the tiny ones like that. 

What seems to work for me is distraction. When I HAVE to go over a bridge (if I'm the passenger. I can't drive over the bigger ones, I end up having panic attacks) everyone else in the car will distract me. 

Maybe before you get to a bridge you can whip out her favorite toy? Or a SUPER DELICIOUS YUMMY treat like chicken or hotdog or cheese. Does she like squeaky toys? I know mine would give up pooping (one of their favorite outdoor activities, LOL) for a squeaky toy. Just play and get all excited with it before and while you're crossing the bridge with her. Then praise the CRAP out of her after you've crossed!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

By the way, I live nearish to the Zilwaukee Bridge... it's insanely tall and I have literally started hyperventilating/crying/passing out over it before.



















When Mojo was doing his puppy classes, I75 (the road we needed to take to come home) was partially closed for roadwork. We had to cross this each week on the way home. Ugh, I HATED it. My stomach would be in knots the entire class. 

It's 125 feet tall.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Sorry, I think I may have used the wrong word - bridge, it's not a bridge as such, it's purely an extention of the wooded or grass pathway, it is quite literally like planks of wood, at ground level, just to allow people to walk over boggy ground. No different to walking along a path that suddenly turns into a wooden peice of path.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

#1: Baby steps.

#2: No forcing or carrying.

Find the lowest, tamest one you can, and put the treats on it one inch further at a time. Reward her for putting one paw, then two, then three on. Be exciting, but don't coax with a whiny voice, and don't physically compel her. The idea is to build on things she already feels OK doing.

You could even put two planks on the grass in the backyard and reward her for putting more and more paws on them.

Keep it fun, keep it light, and stop your session if she starts acting stressed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> #1: Baby steps.
> 
> #2: No forcing or carrying.
> 
> ...


Yup, slow and easy. Baby steps the whole way. You can mark the behavior with a "YES" when she does touch the first plank and treat her. Each step should be marked with a "YES" and a treat and then you turn around and head home. You will be surprised how well she does once she realizes that she doesn't need to be frightened. But you are the one who will give her that confidence.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you, I could see how stressed Daisy was with these planks of wood, and since 8 weeks old I've not seen her so frightened.

Both yesterday and today I didn't 'make' her cross the planks, and never would, I just walked her around the alternative route. Though I did pick her up once and carry her half away across and put her down as mentioned above, but I think I'm now just going to let her do it all in her own time - she may grow out of it?

I have lots of planks of wood in the garden, so just can't fathom why she's so petrified of them in the parks.

I will continue with what I have being doing.........

perserve every day, just calmly walk her towards them every day, lots of treats a few inches across the planks at a time, and the usual calming voice to let her know it's all safe, and then walk the other way to the alternative path - no pressure, etc. (not that I have ever put her under pressure - or would).

Maybe one day she will become at ease with them?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Daisy and Rita said:


> Thank yoy Tippykayak, I could see how stressed Daisy was with these planks of wood, since 8 weeks old I've not seen so frightened.
> 
> Both yesterday and today I didn't 'make' her cross the planks, I just walked her around the alternative route. Though I did pick her up once and carry her half away across and put her down as mentioned above, but I think I'm now just going to let her do it all in her own time - she may grow out of it?
> 
> ...


She'll become at ease if you give her lots of calm opportunities to get used to them and to get rewarded for putting her paws on them. Comet had the same hesitation about the bigger ones on our hikes when he was younger, but he got over it with some gentle praise and rewarding. Stay positive, and stay patient, but don't just hope she grows out of it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Yup, slow and easy. Baby steps the whole way. You can mark the behavior with a "YES" when she does touch the first plank and treat her. Each step should be marked with a "YES" and a treat and then you turn around and head home. You will be surprised how well she does once she realizes that she doesn't need to be frightened. But you are the one who will give her that confidence.


This is a great description of how to use a clicker-style reinforcement to shape the behavior you want. You can also use an actual clicker instead of the "yes."


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> This is a great description of how to use a clicker-style reinforcement to shape the behavior you want. You can also use an actual clicker instead of the "yes."


If you're coordinated enough, which sadly I am not! LOL


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The other thing you could try is to lift her on so only her back paws are on the 'bridge' and feed her and release. Then slowly move her back more and more so all she has to do is exit, and eventually she'll be doing the whole thing. 

I had a dobe who was afraid of smooth floors (like tile, laminate, lino... ) and would refuse to walk or freeze when on them (he'd not notice the flooring, then FREEZE). I just took him by the collar and walked him, didn't give him the option (this was after a lot of trying to bribe or otherwise work him through it, in his head he couldn't do it) to back off or freeze, and for the most part it worked, I guess in his head he figured if I held his collar the world wouldn't collapse. 

Needless to say he never got over it and I wouldn't likely ever own another dobe... too silly!

Lana


----------

